# Your Enneagram type and characters who resemble you when you're UNHEALTHY



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

For starters: 7w8>1w9>4w3 Sx/Sp
in no particular order:
1) Cersei Lannister (Game of Thrones) ??FP 4w3 Sx/Sp
2) Michonne (The Walking Dead) ISTP 6w5 Sx/Sp
3) Klaus Mikaelson (The Vampire Diaries) ENTJ 2w3 So/Sx
4) Viserys Targaryen (Game of Thrones) ENFP 4w3 Sx/Sp
5) Kiyomi Takada (Death Note) INTJ? 1w9 Sx/So
6) Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars) ESFP 2w3 Sx/So
7) Mithos Yggdrassil (Tales of Symphonia) ?NFP 1w2 Sx/So
8) Brian Kinney (Queer as Folk) ENTJ 8w7 Sx/Sp
9) Rhorshack (Watchmen) ISTJ 1w9 Sx/Sp
10) Ciel Phantomhive (Black Butler) INTJ 8w? Sp/Sx
11) Alois Trancy (Black Butler) ESFP 2w3 Sx/Sp
12) Cal (Titanic) (seems Sexual 1, but just a guess, could be an unhealthy 2 as well)
13) Rhas Al Ghul (Batman) ENTJ 1w2 Sx/So

PS: it's unlikely that any one person will know most of the people from your list, so feel free to list a lot


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

cool idea. 


i can't really think of any characters off the top of my head, so i'll just describe two differing states, as each would be a combination of characters: 


1) melancholy; trapped in a grey haze, disconnected from my surroundings. more in touch with my emotions, but to the point that they're overwhelming. more prone to lingering in a painful feeling, and submerging myself in it, than i will be towards getting angry--as if sinking so low into a feeling strips your ability to climb out of it, to find any other more "useful" emotion. 
content to just sit out in the woods, or near some form of nature--preferably with the family dog, if i can make it over there; listless. 

2) defiant; itching for a fight of sorts, or just anything that will feed my anger. the "anything that will feed my anger" can be as simple as getting a job/project done, defending someone, nerding out on something and then pretty much forcing a poor soul to listen to it all--but in short, just asserting myself and putting myself out there in the hopes that i'll catch a bite... and this doesn't exactly have to be negative. in fact, the "fight" itself can be a positive thing, or a playful thing, that weirdly ends up bringing myself and another closer together. almost like fighting just to fight, and not to win or to bring a person down. 


(though writing this makes me wonder what my "healthy" is, lol)


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I missed the last two seasons but how is Cersei Lannister a 4?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Scorched Earth said:


> I missed the last two seasons but how is Cersei Lannister a 4?


Sexual 4 specifically. ie, she is an elitist, vindictive cunt acting out of a sense of unconscious inferiority and butthurt. Sexual 4 to a tee


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

For some reason, fiction isn't filled with superphobic sixes. I guess we don't really make for interesting plot lines. "Person sits locked in their room in the foetus position talking to themselves and having an anxiety attack for 2 hours". Cool.

Although actually if anyone has ever seen the movie "Adaptation" by Spike Jonze, I see a lot of my unhealthier patterns in the main character, though I think he may be core 4. But definitely my tritype. Paranoid, socially anxious, feels perpetually trapped by his own self defeating patterns, can't even finish a thought without considering it worthless (irrational perfectionism), but also paradoxically considers himself intellectually superior.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@Merry blues
Shinji from Neon Genesis Evangelion maybe? Granted it's been a while since I watched, but phobic six seems fitting for him (and is the only character I can think to compare myself to, at least for now =P),


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Kink said:


> @_Merry blues_
> Shinji from Neon Genesis Evangelion maybe? Granted it's been a while since I watched, but phobic six seems fitting for him (and is the only character I can think to compare myself to, at least for now =P),


I've never watched the show, but I just looked up snippets of him on youtube and yes that does seem fitting!


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Probably a combination of Dexter Morgan (who might be an unhealthy 3) and Virginia Woolf from The Hours, a glorious 4w5.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

4w5, 5w6 or 6w5, 9w1

I have different ways of being unhealthy. They can be somewhat represented by the following characters:

Tomoya Okazaki - _Clannad _and _Afterstory_- he and I experience "total breakdown mode" in very similar ways.
Kakashi - _Naruto _and _Shippuden_ - when I'm really depressed but trying to be healthy (for other people, or to get through some sort of necessary task)
Ebenezer Scrooge - _A Christmas Carol - _when I am bitter about useless traditions... lol
Clarrise - _Fahrenheit 451 - _When I feel like the rest of the world is fucking insane, and I'm over-exuberantly determined to find _anything _genuine and beautiful, but I end up loopier and lonelier because of it
Owl - _Winnie the Pooh - _when self-indulgently pontificating

I'm not gonna try to type any of 'em.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Probably a combination of Dexter Morgan (who might be an unhealthy 3) and Virginia Woolf from The Hours, a glorious 4w5.


I never thought of dexter as a 3. I can see him as a 5, or even an 8 putting justice upon the world and following the moral code.


Rooster Cogburn.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

When unhealthy, my mind scatters and I cannot focus so I just work on my body. Because movement centers that psycho scattered energy. Then I go completely robot and work nonstop amassing pages of research. I swing between these two forever.

So umm Ziva from NCIS, Dharma and Bones. Those are the descriptors I have heard the most when it comes to my body energy, spirit energy when I give to charities and what not, and my work ethic, cerebral inclination and serious fucking issues I have had with being frozen my entire life. 


My partner grounds me in a way I have never been prior in my life and then I am compared more to a gentle hippie with high energy. Instead of a reclusive robot made of ice. I could go months at a time not socializing with family and they lived on my property.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't think of any from movies, but I did write my own shadow alter ego character, who I write stories about occasionally. Actually SOM mentioned Anakin and I have to say I've always related a lot to him. I cried when he caused his greatest fears to happen. He tried so hard to protect himself and Padame and he only caused his greatest fears to happen. I can really relate. You can get so dark trying to protect yourself that you cause your own nightmares. And the way he was just a pawn between the Jedi and the Sith Lords made me so upset, because that's how I tend to feel. Like I'm just a pawn at the mercy of opposing sides who care nothing for me. And in the end he loses all of his innocence trying to guard himself, which is how I often feel. He's my favorite character in Star Wars I think. He really shows how an innocent person can be fully traumatized and used to the point where they do terrible things, because they've just been destroyed inside. I doubt it would make me cry anymore. But when I was younger, and I didn't understand, the whole thing was extremely upsetting. All I could see was how I could be him. I honestly hate the Jedi the most. They think they're the good side, but they aren't. Oh and this song is me at my worst. 





Leonora


Origins;


Leonora is a vampire. Once a skinshifter, she was overtaken by the curse of vampirism before the skinshifters began to use their anti-magic (which protects them from vampirism) permanently. When she became a vampire she left her family, no longer feeling like she belonged. She is the twin sister of Yamara. Once friendly to indifferent she became lonely with vampirism. She is very intelligent cunning person, drawn by her skinshifter routes to aid the innocent. She is usually thinks a few steps ahead, and will play anyone to her advantage, provided she feels they have warranted it in some way. Although her greatest weapon is her mind, she is skilled at knife throwing. Her other weapon of choice is the long sword. Most people do not know anything about her, as she keeps to herself, rarely engaging in serious relationships.

Description;
Leonora mostly goes around with large billowing cloaks that hide her face. She has deep blue eyes, bright red hair, and many say her features would be vastly improved if she ever smiled. She is tall and thin, and mainly wears dark button down shirts and brown trousers, preferring to dress simply.
Interactions;


Yamara, her sister, is the one who went looking for her after she disappeared over the shock of becoming a vampire. She looks out for her sister's well being, and is also her closest confidant. Yamara is the only skinshifter Leonora will spend any time around.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Merry blues said:


> For some reason, fiction isn't filled with superphobic sixes. I guess we don't really make for interesting plot lines. "Person sits locked in their room in the foetus position talking to themselves and having an anxiety attack for 2 hours". Cool.
> 
> Although actually if anyone has ever seen the movie "Adaptation" by Spike Jonze, I see a lot of my unhealthier patterns in the main character, though I think he may be core 4. But definitely my tritype. Paranoid, socially anxious, feels perpetually trapped by his own self defeating patterns, can't even finish a thought without considering it worthless (irrational perfectionism), but also paradoxically considers himself intellectually superior.


Sounds like Katniss to me although she swings between phobia and counter phobia, but she certainly does plenty of the sitting in closets having panic attacks, and then she swings counter phobic again and get aggressive. I'd say she's technically CP though. She just gets really traumatized and most of her phobic symptoms are PTSD


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Never mind!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Arya said:


> Sounds like Katniss to me although she swings between phobia and counter phobia, but she certainly does plenty of the sitting in closets having panic attacks, and then she swings counter phobic again and get aggressive. I'd say she's technically CP though. She just gets really traumatized and most of her phobic symptoms are PTSD


Katniss, in the movies at least, is a Self Preservation 8, not a 6.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Katniss, in the movies at least, is a Self Preservation 8, not a 6.


I'm going off of the books.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Arya said:


> Sounds like Katniss to me although she swings between phobia and counter phobia, but she certainly does plenty of the sitting in closets having panic attacks, and then she swings counter phobic again and get aggressive. I'd say she's technically CP though. She just gets really traumatized and most of her phobic symptoms are PTSD


Why can't CPs cry in closets? ._. In a way I think they'd be more susceptible to not being able to control their panic, since they try so hard to avoid their anxiety.

She's a 6w5 CP though, yeah.

--- 

I'm kinda thinkin about being like Sasuke (Naruto) when unhealthy, all angry and brooding and loner-ish, except dude has way too much ambition and family obsession that I don't have. 

I don't consume enough media to properly answer the topic...


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Katniss, in the movies at least, is a Self Preservation 8, not a 6.


…I was wondering why I related to Jlaw's portrayal of Katniss so much. Because I read the first book and thought she was an interesting character, but saw very little of myself in her.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

3w4, Cersei Lannister. Possibly, Lady Macbeth, though she's kind of hard to type. Patrick Bateman. Amber Volakis from House MD (People say that Amber is 8w7, and I've gotten similar results myself, but the whole "cutthroat bitch" nickname and persona? Totally 3w4.) 

Also, possibly Marina and the Diamonds' Electra Heart character.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> Why can't CPs cry in closets? ._. In a way I think they'd be more susceptible to not being able to control their panic, since they try so hard to avoid their anxiety.
> 
> She's a 6w5 CP though, yeah.
> 
> ...


It's not that I think they can't. It's more that her symptoms are clearly trauma induced and not normal behavior for her. Anyone who saw people die around them on a daily basis and was forced to kill and had their loved one ripped away would probably end up in a similar state despite their type.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

8w7 

Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Characters that resemble me when I'm unhealthy:

Well, I think I'm always pretty unhealthy but anyway.

- Effy from Skins (uk). Not sure why but I really relate to her in general and she's an unhealthy character so therefore I imagine she might resemble me when I'm unhealthy too. 

- Blair Waldorf (Gossip Girl). Critical, can be mean, too perfectionistic (my unhealthy traits). I am also very image conscious like her but that's what I'm like when I'm in the average - healthy stages probably more than unhealthy but could be unhealthy too. Also, I wish I was as ambitious as her and I can be when I'm more healthy.

- I have been compared to Homer Simpson before lol. He doesn't strike me as the healthiest in a lot of ways. I guess I could resemble him in that I can be very lazy, irresponsible, make stupid decisions, act dumb.

- When I was a teenager I really related to Kathyn from Cruel Intentions or at least I liked her even though she's basically pure evil. I don't really act like her but I know she's unhealthy. Although I'd say a lot of her positive characteristics are more how I act when healthy like being strong and ambitious but then when I'm unhealthy I can be mean, cutting and selfish like her.

- I've been compared to Daria before too and I can be like her when unhealthy sometimes in that I can get very reserved and cold and people think I have no emotions. I think I went through a stage a bit like that at least in part before.

- I wanted to come up with a really pathetic co-dependent character too to show that side of me when I get unhealthy but can't of any that I relate to. Also a character who over analyses everything, wallows in self pity and is obsessive compulsive and also impulsive. Think I've sort of covered most of the other unhealthy things I do.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

So, different levels/directions of unhealthy. 

(lowest of low level) Hannibal Lector was always kind of on point. Mentally invasive, collected and killing the rude. So if we're talking rock bottom, I can relate to that specific brand of controlling narcissism and unforgiving resentment, watching him and his reactions through the movies. Even as a kid in 6th grade, there was always something a little relatable about him through that. 

I don't go down the insecure and hopeless route, neither the bluntly reactive route, so mainly just "angry with a larger social plan" or "quietly angry until they're smashing your head in" characters. Certain angsty characters as well, batman a bit. 

And then the other route is strong paranoia- thinking people, aliens, demons, everything might be watching me. Quiet, out of it. A little like Trevor from The Machinist, can't think of other examples at the moment. 
But my current life is super peachy and going exactly as I want it to go, so none of that :star: I'm not sure what either of their enneagram types are, I think Trevor is too kooked the fuck out to type, and I know some type Hannibal as an 8w9 but I kind of doubt that typing.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool thread idea! 

Shame I have no clue who I relate to xD. Fuck it, I'm claiming the most badass character, and if you don't agree with this you can all die, cause I said so *clocks gun*.

Fuck yeah, death and shit!


(Am I evil yet?)


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

O_o said:


> (lowest of low level) Hannibal Lector was always kind of on point. Mentally invasive, collected and killing the rude. So if we're talking rock bottom, I can relate to that specific brand of controlling narcissism and unforgiving resentment, watching him and his reactions through the movies. Even as a kid in 6th grade, there was always something a little relatable about him through that


It's funny you should suggest him, because I find myself going full Will Graham when I'm bad.






Will's a 6w5 or a 5w6, right? Nonetheless.

I do not have the internal peace of a Hannibal in a million years, but particularly when I'm more unhinged.

I have wondered perhaps if my 2 wing might be misplaced, mind you.

Other characters:
- Rorschach, _Watchmen_
- Salieri, _Mozart_
- Magnus Hammersmith, _Metalocalypse_

The counterpoints of seething hate and insistence of righteousness in this one make me feel called out!


* *






content warning: cartoon gore, cartoon violence








> Welcome to your resting place
> Please enjoy your stay
> I'll be your ambassador
> Of sorrow and decay
> ...





I am also a lot more likely to hurt myself, but I don't think I've ever seen that depicted properly outside of religious figures in fiction and I can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@Phoenix Virtue
I have also wondered if she is a 3. Either 3 or 6. I can't see her as a 2 or a 4, though now that you made the case for Jaime at 2, I can't unsee it. :O


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Phantom of the Opera resembles how I feel when I'm unhealthy, though I don't kill people. I lure the person I'm obsessed with, with my music and our artistic connection.. but I feel too ugly inside and out to be loved for any other reason. Yet I also feel like, if they connect to me in this otherworldly way, I can't be replaced in their heart by a human. I have related to him (as he is portrayed in the musical) since I was a child, and never stopped. No matter how many years pass, "Music of the Night" still unveils my best potentials and my worst fears.. that someone has to be lured into the darkness to see me at all..


I am a 4. I would type him at 5.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

fawning said:


> It's funny you should suggest him, because I find myself going full Will Graham when I'm bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost forgot about that Hannibal! I never related to that Hannibal much either and I think they had different temperaments, him and the original. I don't get the same sort of emotions from him and frustration that I get from the original, but even outside of him, I think it's Gaspard Ulliel's portrayal as the younger version that hit the nail most. 

Rather than a sense of actual internal peace (which was definitely more in Mads' court), I think Ulliel's character focused on that sense of external calm with years of fixation and restless resentment just rotting him away from the inside. That pit of black and white thinking; above all else, he is the 'bad guy' and he needs to suffer for it. Setting the scale even in an uneven world mentality, but severely losing himself within in. 

Will Graham is another interesting character, though! Now I'm curious about his enneagram (I'm sure there are threads) but I can imagine more 1s relating to him over Hannibal.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Animal said:


> @Phoenix Virtue
> I have also wondered if she is a 3. Either 3 or 6. I can't see her as a 2 or a 4, though now that you made the case for Jaime at 2, I can't unsee it. :O


I definitely agree she's not a 2 - I think if she's a heart type it is probably 3w4. Though I also like the typing of Six. Only two types that really seem to make sense.


----------

